# Funky has runny poo



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Funky has runny poo.we have called vets and they said to give him fibreplex and watch him.
We were giving him muesli plus rabbit food.we think muesli give him runny poo.the problem is that Stuart (who lives with Funky) doesn't really want to eat pellets.he eats lots of hay.we have been told to try to give him Russell rabbit muesli and he loves it but on the other hand They are not very good for Funky.
While he was only on pellets his droppings were perfectly fine.
We took off muesli from their diet.We have washed funky last night as lots what was going on under his tale.today he has runny poo again.what can we give him to make droppings normal?i have given bio lapis to his water.
How can we feed them so Stuart can have muesli but funky don't?they lie together so it is difficult.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Do you mean he has excess Caecotrophes (the small, dark, shiny 'bunch of grapes' poops), or is it unformed diarrhoea? 

If it's the second, then I feel the vet should be intervening more than they have. They should be running tests, really.

Also, is he producing any normal poo? If he is, then that's promising, but if not then again, he needs further investigation.


If it's excess caecals then yes, the diet is probably the main culprit. What I would do is mix in pellets with muesli and gradually take the muesli away. This should be done anyway, with any diet changes. Sudden changes can be problematic and cause tummy upsets.

For now, keep up with the Fibreplex, that should help him. Bio Lapis should also correct any imbalances Funky has in his diet. 

Hope he feels better soon!


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

It is not his other type of poo which he supposed to eat.it is runny!we didn't change his diet drastically we always give him pellets and some muesli.
He is producing normal droppings as well.
He had that before and we put him on hay Timothy hay which he always has and pellets only and he was fine.we said we will be watching him and if he needs go to emergency he will...we never hesitate to take them.sometimes we worry to much and they just go for check for our peace of mind.it is better to be safe than sorry.
I have given him redi grass last night -not much and he has that every so often not every day.i don't know if this caused some problems.
He is eating his pellets just now.he looks fine.he doesn't grind his teeth.he has had metacam on Tuesday and Wednesday and that's usually softenst his poo.my husband went to pick up Timothy hay as it finished on Thursday.he always have that aswell as normal hay.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Funky said:


> It is not his other type of poo which he supposed to eat.it is runny!we didn't change his diet drastically we always give him pellets and some muesli.
> He is producing normal droppings as well.
> He had that before and we put him on hay Timothy hay which he always has and pellets only and he was fine.we said we will be watching him and if he needs go to emergency he will...we never hesitate to take them.sometimes we worry to much and they just go for check for our peace of mind.it is better to be safe than sorry.
> I have given him redi grass last night -not much and he has that every so often not every day.i don't know if this caused some problems.
> He is eating his pellets just now.he looks fine.he doesn't grind his teeth.he has had metacam on Tuesday and Wednesday and that's usually softenst his poo.my husband went to pick up Timothy hay as it finished on Thursday.he always have that aswell as normal hay.


I would feed hay only, personally, until it clears up.

If it gets worse, then he needs to be seen by the vet- diarrhoea needs to be treated very seriously in rabbits, it can be dangerous! You also need to make sure he's getting enough water, as he may become dehydrated.

ETA- the readigrass may have caused problems, too as it's very rich. I know I have to be very careful as Flix is quite prone to bloat with the more calcium-rich foods (kale for instance, causes problems, as does brocolli, I think Readigrass can also make buns quite gassy, especially if they're not used to eating it).


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

The other thing is we have washed his bottom last night and we rinse it properly and dried it as best as we could..afterwards he stayed in his room..we have put towel on half of the cage (using bottom as big litter tray) but I have noticed he was cleaning his washed area.
He moves fine he eats drinks and coming to greet me.i will change towel and clean droppings from the rugs So I can see what is happening next.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Funky cannot have too much veggies.he is not taking them well.nobody knows them as much as I do and this is not coincidences that after having broccoli (just small amount) or carrot he is not happy bunny.
He was drinking water about 2 minutes ago...quite a lot of it.
I know diarrhoea is serious.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2013)

JordanRose said:


> I would feed hay only, personally, until it clears up.
> 
> If it gets worse, then he needs to be seen by the vet- diarrhoea needs to be treated very seriously in rabbits, it can be dangerous! You also need to make sure he's getting enough water, as he may become dehydrated.
> 
> ETA- the readigrass may have caused problems, too as it's very rich. I know I have to be very careful as Flix is quite prone to bloat with the more calcium-rich foods (kale for instance, causes problems, as does brocolli, I think Readigrass can also make buns quite gassy, especially if they're not used to eating it).


Yep this.

Personally I wouldn't be feeding russell rabbit at all due to the add molasses (which is why many rabbits love it) which will be the cause of Funky's excess cecotropes.

As you say your other rabbit eats plenty of hay I would knock the muesli on the head completely and keep up with the pellets.
What pellets do you feed? Some rabbits can be picky with brands and with the choice of a sticky surgery muesli they will go for that.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Funky said:


> Funky cannot have too much veggies.he is not taking them well.nobody knows them as much as I do and this is not coincidences that after having broccoli (just small amount) or carrot he is not happy bunny.
> He was drinking water about 2 minutes ago...quite a lot of it.
> I know diarrhoea is serious.


I'm not suggesting you don't know your rabbits, I'm sorry if I came across that way.

It sounds as though he reacts badly to Readigrass as well as veggies, so I'd stop feeding it- even if it a treat only food.

For now, hay only is the way to go, and in time, an introduction of good quality pellets.

Veg isn't an essential part of their diet and either are pellets- they're a supplement, more than anything- so hay only won't do any harm for now


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

I didn't mean that way...i said that because vets always said to me give him greens...but he is not tolerate them well.i know their diet should contain green but not for him:-(he is eating hay now and I just quickly cleaned his space so I can see new droppings.it is usually easy to tell which are his as Stuarts are much smaller.
I join the forum as here is a lot of experienced people and I really appreciate advice.
I wouldn't bond my Funky and Stuart if my support from here.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

We feed them burgess excell dwarf rabbits ...we have tried to introduce them to Allan page (apparently best rabbit food) but they didn't want to eat it at all...we were introducing that slowly but went against it as they would eat only burgess and when was time only for Allen page food they wouldn't touch it.
We have taken off muesli completely from their diet know. Stuart is eating plenty of hay and he has some greens plushe is eating small amount of pellets.
Stuart stopped eating pellets after his very bad head tilt last year in January...I don't know why but since than he was eating much more hay than ever but not so much of pellets.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2013)

Bingo...

Excess cecotropes are a common thing on Burgess for many rabbits and with the added molasses you have your cause.

As you have tried A&P before (some rabbits can be fussy) I would look for Science Selective (25% crude fibre) or Science Selective Fibafirst (30% crude fibre). They are a bit more expensive that both excel and A&P but they are a big favourite with the rabbits.

You need to be tough when changing over to a better hard food, so as long as they are eating plenty of hay then continue the change over and I will guarantee that after they realise you are not going to give them anything else they will start to eat the pellets.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Funky came downstairs which usually means he seems fine...went to check if he can get something from under birds cage...seeds...we always are so carefull to make sure nothing is there but still he will go and check.
I have opened Timothy hay and he run straight to tray to eat ithe made some hard droppings downstairs while sitting next to Ginny cage...we were laughing that lots of people would be upset if their pets would poo in the house but we were saying...good boy Funky...
On the other hand my dog who is going through chemotherapy didn't eat today so we had to give her some tablets for nausea.
They do not let me to think about Kimi as so much is going on.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

We were looking before at this selective food for bunnies as I ad on the pack that they are very rich in fibre...we will get some and slowly introduce them to that food.shall I change it for all of them or only for funky and Stuart.other seems ok on that food?


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2013)

Funky said:


> We were looking before at this selective food for bunnies as I ad on the pack that they are very rich in fibre...we will get some and slowly introduce them to that food.shall I change it for all of them or only for funky and Stuart.other seems ok on that food?


Personally I would change all of them because excel only has 19% crude fibre so it will be better for all of them to be on a better pellet


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Mine have come on leaps and bounds since switching from Excel to Science Selective. You can get small bags, too, which are good for gauging whether they like them or not.

Mine go mad for their SS pellets:

Pellet Mouf by spookybabbits, on Flickr

Gaga Tasty by spookybabbits, on Flickr

When I was moving them onto them, I mixed them with the Excel at first, then took Burgess out completely


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

So cute...hopefully mine will like them as much
Your bunnies have great colours and I like when buns have ear up ear down.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Jordanrose and Bernie are giving you great advice.

We feed Science Selective here. They don't have many pellets though - and loads of hay.

A couple of our rabbits have various problems including dodgy tummies. We feed them Pro Fibre pellets daily too. They have made a great difference.

Protexin Pro Fibre for Rabbits 800g Pot - £11.28

Shop around for best price as not cheap.

The most important thing - after water of course - is lots and lots of good quality hay - you can offer different types. Readigrass has its place, but only if you know your bun's tum can cope with it.

There is no doubt that you know your bunnies very well, far better than the vet. Many owners feed their buns greens (we personally don't), but they are not vital to a bunny's diet.

Hay is, first and foremost as you know. As well as SS pellets, we treat with fresh herbs, dried herb mixes, apple leaves and sticks and willow leaves, so they still have variety.

Hopefully, Funky's tummy is already settling down. You've had a horrible week, so you are bound to be on edge.

I am assuming that he hasn't been out nibbling any grass?

Spring grass can be very rich and upset tums too.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

No he hasn't have grass as he doesn't like to be outside.we have never given our bunnies fresh grass.thye have had previously mixed of dried greens from willow range but they discontinue that.
He is eating fine.we have for them bale of hay from local supplier same Heidi is using for her buns.it looks like very good hay plus they have Timothy hay always in their trays.
We definitely will change their pellets.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Summersky is this fibre product working similar like bio lapis? Would you add that to water?funky used to have bio lapis in his water all the time but since he has been together with Stuart we stopped that..I think we need to get supply from vets again as his tummy was much better than.
We have had big battle for him...since we got him always something wasn't quite right.we had weeks where he was spending more time in vets than at home.he had big surgery on his stomach as they had to remove lump.he is very sensitive with his food and any changes so we try to keep his routine as much as possible.lord funky (as we call him) sometimes gets in the mood if he doesn't get what he wants...he rules the house. He is our little fighter.
On the other hand is Kimi who never had any problems -once she thumped (I don't know if this is how you spell it) feet so she needed some painkiller.she went for routine ops and died.just shows how fragile they are.
After loosing our first baby bunny we were doing everything to make sure nothing wrong can happen to our buns.maybe sometimes over the top but it was few occasion when I was driving to vets after midnight.
I know is wrong thread but I still cannot believe Kimi is gone and whenever go to kitchen hopes she will run through cat flap.
We are paranoid with our buns but now I think it will get even worse.
The funny thing is I have never thought before that bunnies are such a great companion until I have had my first bunny and it is difficult to not get another.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Different things work for different bunnies, so I would say that if you have found that Bio Lapis works for Funky, then just use that all the time. 

Bio lapis is added to water. It has electrolytes in that helps with rehydration, as well as pre and pro-biotics - but as it goes in water, how much they get depends on how much they drink.

Some people use Fibreplex for poorly buns, post op, or bunnies with gut issues - it is a high fibre paste, with pre and pro-biotics. As you feed it to them, you know how much they are getting. As it is a paste, it can be fed to an ailing bunny, or one in recovery after an op. 

Protexin Pro fibre pellets also contain fibre, pre and pro-biotics. This comes in pellet form, so the bunnny needs to be self feeding. We use it for bunnies with long term/life long issues, as part of their daily diet. The bunnies love them. It has made an unbelievable difference, without the stress of being fed "medicine". 

You could try Funky with them, as well as the bio lapis. You don't have to feed many.

I think that once you have had house bunnies, you really realise how special rabbits are, and how each one is so very different.

This is why you are missing Kimi so much. And why you will never forget her, however many pets you have.

And yes, when you lose one unexpectedly, it makes you worry more about the others. It does ease after a while though.

Perhaps, when you are ready, you could give a home to a rescue bunny, in Kimi's memory?


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Maybe one day.
When I lost my first bunny my husband went to shop and got me Funky...kind of therapy...it didn't make me forget my Rabi but I had somebody with me(my dog was in Poland, I didn't work, far from friends and family) -it makes things bit easier.
This time I cannot think t get another bunny as I worry that would be replacement and I cannot replace her. 
Maybe one day when wound heal (I feel like somebody ripped off bit of my heart) I can get little baby girl.
I have 3 boys from RSPCA and if I get any more bunnies they will be from shelters as there is so many there...other 4 I had from shop and I do not regret but I would not like to go through spaying time (anaesthetic I mean)!something I would be very careful with now.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

I hope Funky's tummy is a bit better today.

I know exactly what you mean about not wanting (or being able) to get another bunny right now. 

You will know when the time is right to offer a bunny or two a home - sometimes they just seem to come and find you! and he/she/they will never be a relacement for Kimi.

We have had a ridiculous number of bunnies, far more than we planned - many over the years were literally "rescued from the rescue", where they would have died or been put to sleep. Others came as fosters but were too complex to rehome.

Nowadays, we just resign ourselves to it.  Sometimes, it's just meant to be.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

I know how they make their way to your heart...after having 4 bunnies we decided that's enough but than I have met oscar and Elliot at rspca and couldn't not take them home, the same with hodge I loved him from first time I saw him.
Regarding to food is this what we need to looking for?
Science Selective Rabbit | Supreme Pet Foods
I have seen selective food in garden leisure centre in Huntingdon but I thought it was different picture on the packaging?


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

We have junior rabbits shall we get different food for them?i founded aelective food for junior rabbits and selector food 4+ so much choices -is there one we could get for all of them?they are Netherlands,lop dwarf,crossbreed and two English spots


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

SS changed their packaging (last year I think, which is probably why the packs look different. 

We have mostly nethies, dwarf lops, lionheads and a few motley bunnies. We have a large sack of Junior which we feed it to all of ours, including the older ones.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

This is what we have for them and they all seems like it.
We have mixed it with old food but ginny has picked up first new food


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

My hungry boys oscar and Elliot


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Elliot enjoy that as well
Even Stuart has eaten some...


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Sweet Oscar he is such adorable bunny-even my father in law who thinks I am mad having so many bunnies...said that this pair Oscar and Elliot are special.
For me all of them Are very special...with Funky we have had long battle for his life...Stuart has also given us a hard time when even vets thought he is going to leave us but he pull it through.
There is Kimi who lost her fight.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Beautiful.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Well runny poo again...
I don't know how to change his diet with not giving him any excell pellets at that moment?
I have cut off pellets to minimum and mixed it with new selective food and he has runny poo again...
We are going to take him to vet tomorrow and demand some checks-any advice what test we should ask them to do?
He has had fibreplex but was cheating-more was on his chin than his mouth!
He seems fine-I wish it would be 14th day of diet change so he could be on ss food only.
I am going to order those fibre pellets and get more bio lapis tomorrow.
He is hiding in his castle for now as he is not happy that we washed his bum and syringe fed him fibreplex.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

The only way to do a straight swap would be to keep him just on hay for a few days then add in a few SS pellets without the excel. If he was mine with runny poo, they would be on a hay/water diet for a few days anyway to clear it up


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

He is going to vets tonight.
I can cut him off from nuggets but he is dry moody and I he doesn't get what he wants he will not eat at all.
He is always waiting for his food so I worry to cut him off so drastically.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Funky was in the vet tonight.he has antibiotic and those fibre pellets. Bio lapis in his water and fibreplex twice a day.
His bum and leg were quite wet and poo quite runny again.we have given vets poo sample and they are going to send it to labs for exotic animals to make sure whole range of thing is covered.
Hopefully antibiotic should treat diarrhoea.apart of that he seems fine.
We have been told to remove his pellets and only feed him hay and those fibre pellets (probiotic pellets).not sure how much of those pellets to give him?i have given him small amount and he is eating them now.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Small amount is fine as they are new to him, and he's getting pre-, pro- biotics and fibre in fibreplex and Bio Lapis too.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

He has eaten all fibre pellets so we didn't give him fibreplex as this stress him out.
Funky wanted to sleep with us in the bedroom last night (Stuart opens door anyway so funny bunny so little but scratch door and thN bite it and that way he push them fully open) so today morning there were dark marks on our cream carpet...mummy will be busy tonight washing it
It look though as his poo w come more solid


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2013)

I would still be giving him his fibreplex, it is great stuff and he really needs it right now.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

I know but he hates it plus is difficult to give it to him on my own
I give it to him in the evening.
Manage ld with anibiotic....he is good with syringes but only if is two people...one he knows he can escape


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

The Fibreplex will be reallly good for him, so it's worth persisting. A rabbit will often "protest" while they ae being given medicine, but will quickly carry on doing what they were doing before - showing they aren't overstressed by it.

If you kneel on the floor, and have him between your legs, facing outwards, it cna be easeir to give medicine when you are by yourself.

You could always give him a pellet as a treat straight after. 

Or, have you tried putting it in a "sandwich" of basil leaves. That works for some buns, and I doubt that basil would upset his tum.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Not for Funky...he is to smart!if I give him anything on my own he bites me but if is two of us he takes it without any problems!
Kimi used to hated take anything so panacur was nightmare but since Oscar and Elliot were jut coming and eatin panacur from syringe she will be queuing there for her dose and eat it no problem.
Funky is very good with medicine but not if I am on my own...Smart little bunny!same with catching him...if I am on my own he runs under the bed and just move from one site to the other...if he sees other person coming he is straight out and let me to pick him up!


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

He sounds very cheeky!! 

It's amazing how different they all are - we have a few dopey ones, some careful thinkers, some grumpy's, and some real optimists here!


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Yeah...he is cheeky and moody and can be very affectionate
Stuart-white Netherland was very very affectionate but after his head tilt he has changed...he can be grumpy
Oscar-English spot is very friendly and affectionate would lick my face and be around me all the time
Elliot his brother is smart and friendly but not too affectionate
Ginny doesn't like us much...she is better now she would come near us but doesn't like to be touched
Kimi was very territorial bunny...didn't like us but she has completely changed with those two boys...she became friendly would let me kiss her touch her...not picking her up...it is so sad as she just completely changed and shown is her other face
Hodge-he seems bit scared bit love to be stroke in his head.e was different at rspca I think he urgently needs company!


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Funky couldn't wait for me to put his fibre pellets to bowl and start eating from tub.so funny but didnt her my phone to take picture.
Good news is Stuart is eating them as well he didn't want to eat pellet but this obviously is good.stuart has had dirty bum previously so is no harm for him to eat some of them.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Funky has antibiotic And carry on hay and fibre pellet diet.he still has runny poo.
He is due for panacur but vet suggested i start on Monday so hopefully Antibiotic will kicks in -he has it since Wednesday.
He went for check up to vet as it was 48-hours-I thought it was better but than quite runny poo appeared when we get back.
Sample has been sent to lab so we waiting for result.
When Richard was taking Funky Stuart run to box and didnt want to lave so went with Funky for company.so funny-obviosuly he missed Funky on Monday and Wednesday.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

We always take our buns to vets together - including trios - unless there is a good reason that one can't travel. They even stay for dentals etc. The vets are used to it and they say the buns are less stressed. 

Hope you get to the bottom of Funky's runny poo soon. Keep giving him lots of hay.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

We never did it before but than they are not bonded for that long.
It was so funny
I'm not sure if hay is a problem...Funky ways had hay from pets and home plus Timothy hay on top of it
Hay we have now is from bale and can be bit dusty and having bit "greener" bits in it...it is dry but some bits have green colour...I have heard thats not best.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Funky droppings start looking normal plus we washed him last night and no signs of diarrhoea today so we have applied finally rear guard on him and Stuart.
It is going to be quite hot now so we had to protect them as they have messy bums.
I have spoken with person at rspca and she said she only used rear guard and only on bunnies who are messy or cannot clean themselves.
I am checking my bunnies who are staying in our garage/bunny play room and they all fine so we won't be stressing them with rear guard.
Tomorrow we Re starting panacur and will have to out on them drops to protect from fleas.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Great news about Funky!!

Esecially iwth the weather turning warmer.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Vet called with results from labs and nothing has been founded which is good news.
We carry on with antibiotic until tomorrow and than we need to stop.
He gets better-he still is producing some softer poo but at least it is not all over his legs and bottom.
Vet suggested to introducing high fibre pellets -selective is ok.how shall we do that?i don't want to upset his tummy?we will carry on with fibre pellets but would like to give him selective food as well.whats the best way to do that?if we give it to him would that be drastic change of diet?


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

We feed Science Selective here, to all our bunnies. Then a couple also have the Pro fibre pellets.

Just introduce them very, very gradually, at the same time reducing their normal pellet mix ( I can't remember what they normally eat.)


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

They used to eat excel but we had to stopped excel for funky so he didnt have any pellets since last Wednesday -only hay and fibre pellets.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Just give him one or two for a couple of days. If his tummy is OK, then add another for a day or so, then another. Aim for him to have an eggcup full a day - if his tummy tolerates them.

Gently gently, is the way.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Funky had to have metacam and metaclopromide today. I knew in the morning something is not right as he always is very excited about food. When my husband went to feed them I have asked where is funky(day before he jumped in my face to wake me up to feed him).he was in his castle grinding his teeth a bit. We are not jumping straight away if he does that as sometimes he is in a mood but when I got back home and seen he didn't eat fibre pellets Nd he is still grinding his teeth-I had to give him everything this of course caused runny poo so I need to clean him in a minute. 
I am going back to pets at home hay for him and Stuart as this is the only thing we can think of that has changed...I have read that hay for bunnies needs drying for 6month.i think he would need to go back to previous hay plus Timothy hay he always has anyway:001_unsure:
Topped u his Timothy hay and he is eating but didn't touch his pellet yet. My husband went to Tesco pick up kale...his favourite-we will give him very small amount to encourage him to eat.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2013)

I would get his teeth checked rather than keep messing with his diet, he might have spurs which are causing discomfort.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

They have checked his teeth on Wednesday and Friday last week and there was nothing.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2013)

Funky said:


> They have checked his teeth on Wednesday and Friday last week and there was nothing.


Did they use an otoscope to see properly?
Something isn't right, and it isn't the hay, is he still on Burgess pellets?


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

No excell at all...only protexin fibre pellets and I have given him 2 selective pellets this morning-didnt want to eat them.
They used the thing with the light on it and put into his mouth...and checked his teeth so I assumed they have done it that properly.
He just finished antibiotic yesterday morning and from Monday he has been given panacur.
Today morning his bum was ok and there were no soft poo on blanket or floor.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

No excel pellets at all.
They have used thing with light on and put into his mouth like they always check his teeth.
He is on protexin fibre pellets now.
He just finished antibiotic yesterday morning but he is on panacur now since Monday.
His bum was clean today morning and there were no soft poo on blanket or floor after night.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2013)

Personally I would cut out all hard feed and just feed hay for a few days/weeks until he is completely dry. Then start to introduce hard feed and veg very slowly with one thing at a time, that way you can work out what is causing the excess cecotropes and cut it out completely.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

He doesn't tolerate veg I know that already so we don't give him any.
I don't have to give him selective pellets as he has those probiotic ones.i get him other hay today and see that as well.
He has had metacam last night and that usually give him soft poo.
I worry that Ll treatment he has had in his life just showing results now.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2013)

Funky said:


> He doesn't tolerate veg I know that already so we don't give him any.
> I don't have to give him selective pellets as he has those probiotic ones.i get him other hay today and see that as well.
> He has had metacam last night and that usually give him soft poo.
> I worry that Ll treatment he has had in his life just showing results now.


I would cut out ALL pellets for now..
Get some Fibreplex and give him that for a few days to settle his tummy and then go from there, all this changing about will not be doing him any good I'm afraid.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Shall I not leave him those protexin pellets as since he has that he was better?would cutting them not upset him?he has has fibreplex for 5 days more than suppose to.if his bum is ok tonight shall I sti give him fibreplex?he hates it.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

He has biolapis in his water all the time again.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

B3rnie said:


> I would cut out ALL pellets for now..
> Get some Fibreplex and give him that for a few days to settle his tummy and then go from there, all this changing about will not be doing him any good I'm afraid.


He is looking for his food in the morning and if we cut of those fibre pellets he will go in the mood and then is a problem because he would stop eating!he can be moody like that


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2013)

Funky said:


> Shall I not leave him those protexin pellets as since he has that he was better?would cutting them not upset him?he has has fibreplex for 5 days more than suppose to.if his bum is ok tonight shall I sti give him fibreplex?he hates it.


If it was me I would cut everything out apart from hay and fibreplex, oh has he been checked for Coccidiosis?


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Pro-Fibre for Rabbits - Protexin Veterinary - Protexin
Those pellets he has now


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2013)

Funky said:


> Pro-Fibre for Rabbits - Protexin Veterinary - Protexin
> Those pellets he has now


Yes cut those now, they might be part of the cause this time being full of sugar. Stick with the fibreplex and hay, you have to be tough with him as it is for his own good.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

B3rnie said:


> If it was me I would cut everything out apart from hay and fibreplex, oh has he been checked for Coccidiosis?


His poop was sent to labs and came back ok so I assume thu have checked it agains everything.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

I wonder if it is significant that he has got worse the day after the antibiotics finished? that is worth investigatng.

Also, is there anything around the house he might be eating, edible or otherwise, that is causing this? I know he likes to explore.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

He had antibiotic in the morning yesterday and in the evening he had problem.
When he is exploring we always we him as he cannot be trusted
He doesn't pick up anything he used to but after removing his lump he doesn't pick up anything.
I have phone consultation with vet to confirm of lab excluded coccidiosis.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Just guesswork really, but has he had a skull x ray - I am thinking about possible tooth abscess? Or tooth root problem that is painful.

Wonder if the antibiotics were helping with an abscess or infection, that then helped him eat better? purely a guess though, it's down to the vet really to solve this one.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2013)

Summersky said:


> Just guesswork really, but has he had a skull x ray - I am thinking about possible tooth abscess? Or tooth root problem that is painful.
> 
> Wonder if the antibiotics were helping with an abscess or infection, that then helped him eat better? purely a guess though, it's down to the vet really to solve this one.


I agree with this, root issues could be a contributing factor here and only a head x-ray will rule it out.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

He seems fine today...no runny poo no things around his legs and bum.
I think metacam made his poo runny last night as it always does.
Would he have to go under Anesthetic for x ray?
If he is ok we will carry on like he is...I cannot think about him to go under Anesthetic unless he really has to.
Just waiting for phone call at 8 from vet to confirm coccidiosis.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2013)

Funky said:


> He seems fine today...no runny poo no things around his legs and bum.
> I think metacam made his poo runny last night as it always does.
> Would he have to go under Anesthetic for x ray?
> If he is ok we will carry on like he is...I cannot think about him to go under Anesthetic unless he really has to.
> Just waiting for phone call at 8 from vet to confirm coccidiosis.


Yes he would need to go under for an x-ray, I'm afraid it is for his own good, it will be the only way to narrow down what is going on. Something is going on, you just need to find out what.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Antibiotic he has would be a treatment for coccidiosis. 
We need to carry on with high fibre diet but if there will be more runny poo they would do X-ray or they would refer him to rabbit specialist for opinion-apparently one is in Newmarket not far from us.
Hopefully he will be fine as his poops today looks really good.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

No runny poo since Wednesday-only hard droppings over night!he was closing his left eye yesterday which probably means-TEETH but he was on later last noght(maybe he poked himself with haybut I doubt that
If he is eating and pooing fine we leave it but if he start grinding his teeth it means there is a abscess in his roots as there where nothing obvious with his teeth.
I will ask them than to treat it (without x ray) as suspicion on abscess.i know probably you won't agree with me but I cannot put him under Anesthetic I just cannot loose any more of my pets as it is hard enough as it is.if anything would happen I would end up in tworki (mental hospital in Poland) hahahahaha


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Until there is not danger to their life they won't be getting Anesthetic - previously I pushed vets for his dental treatment and then founded out it wasn't much they had to do.i cannot afford to loose themmaybe with time I will get better about treatment under Anesthetic but at that moment is only two weeks since Kimi died and I am worry to much!


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2013)

Funky said:


> Until there is not danger to their life they won't be getting Anesthetic - previously I pushed vets for his dental treatment and then founded out it wasn't much they had to do.i cannot afford to loose themmaybe with time I will get better about treatment under Anesthetic but at that moment is only two weeks since Kimi died and I am worry to much!


Really?? I'm sorry but there will always be a risk with ANY animal, including humans when it comes to GA.

Sorry but you need to suck it up for your RABBITS sake, I know you lost Kimi recently, I too have lost rabbits recently but I would NEVER stop another of mine getting treatment because "I don't want to lose them"

Sorry that is a little selfish, an x-ray is about as low risk as it comes with op's and treating an abscess without knowing that he has one??? An abscess needs flushing, you can't do that unless they are under GA so that blows that out the water.

Due to your posts I am more convinced now that he has teeth issues more than ever.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

If I will be told by vet that he needs to have that done i will do but I check all options first.if he is eating and drinking and pooing ok I won't put him under Anesthetic.it won't happen unless he really needs to go.if is danger to his life.i love them and would never hesitate treatment if necessary but if he is fine I am not going to put him and myself under stress.
I hope he carries on like he is now
I am not sure about teeth as drying that diarrhoea problem he didn't have appetite problem and he had few dentals treatment already and usually he was off food if there was problem with teeth. He had bit of issue on Wednesday but one dose of metacam sorted this out.
When he used to have teeth problem he would be off food had metacam would eat again but 2 days later he would grind his teeth again.
I assume if he would have abscess he wouldn't be eating or drinking? He never had abscess before so not sure how he would behave.it was always his teeth to be bit longer and made him uncomfortable.
I will suck it up i i have to.i sucked it up so many times with them it is just more difficult now.i would never put him in danger or any other pets.
My pets are fighter so do i


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2013)

Without an x-ray you can't rule out teeth being the problem at all I'm afraid.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

If he is on would you still do x ray or leave it for now.i mean if he carries eating drinking and pooing fine and no signs of diarrhoea?


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

My husband went to check on Funky and there is no runny poo...bum is clean...no grinding teeth...so hopefully all good


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Came home and his eyes looks fine, he is excited about his food,he was running around,whenever I go upstairs he is eating
He is producing normal droppings.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Funky seems ok-no runny poo anymore.he is on fibre pellets and very slowly we introduce to them selective pellets-2 pellets for each Stuart and funky twice a day.
He seems all ok-only being naught and coming downstairs and eating birds seeds.as soon as he is downstairs i am with him all the time to make sure he is not doing that.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Sounds like he is doing fine now.


----------

